# b6 for july 4th



## spoker (Jun 8, 2014)

my almost finished red white and blue b6,lockin springer,3 speed electra wheelset,leather seat[material from a cadilac,they have some of the best leather]need to do some more stripping and misc but it wont be long,all work done by me


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Jun 8, 2014)

Very cool bike.  Never thought about cutting the seat leather out of a Caddie.  Looking forward to seeing it parade ready.  You need the three American flags mounted on the bars for the 4th.
Nice job.


----------



## mruiz (Jun 8, 2014)

Yeah I agree nice clean up on the B-6.
 Mitch


----------



## Nickinator (Jun 8, 2014)

Love those colors!

Darcie


----------



## St.Peter (Jun 14, 2014)

Love the bike. Nice job!


----------

